# [Portage] No puedo instalar Adobe-Flash (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola !

Un saludo a todos. Por primera vez después de mucho tiempo he instalado gentoo en una máquina.

He pegado todo el repaso al handbook para iniciarme de nuevo con toda la gestión de portage, pero parece que en este caso algo se me está pasando....

Intento emerger www-plugins/adobe-flash y me dice que el paquete esta MASKED, con lo que decido desenmascararlo escribiendo en el package.unmask el siguiente contenido:

```

www-plugins/adobe-flash

```

Una vez realizo dicha tarea, seguidamente intento emergerlo de nuevo, con un emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash, con lo que me suelta todo esto:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64-r1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.277.0-r1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.277.0 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

En el mensaje habla de que el paquete esta enmascarado....pero..si ya lo he desenmascarado,¿no???

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que agregar esto al fichero /etc/portage/package.license

 *Quote:*   

> www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.1
> 
> www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10

 

si aceptas la 10, instala la 10, si aceptas las 2, instala la superior que se ajuste a los keywords que uses

suerte

----------

## Latinvs

Si no quieres andar con movidas con las licencias puedes hacer que tu sistema acepte todas por defecto añadiento a tu make.conf

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

----------

